# 45 gallon "semi-circle"



## default (May 28, 2011)

alright so it got kinda crammed with the previous layout and decided instead of trimming and replanting. i decided maybe i'd do something new. also i wanted to make something that would make cichlids and calmer fish more comfortable - old tank had so much flow.
specs:
-tank = 45 gallons.
-filtration = eheim 2213 & 2215
-heater = 150w rena
-DIY CO2
-substrate = fluval stratum
-malaysian wood
-petrified wood
-maxi-jet pro 400 powerhead

livestock and plants-stock*
-1 bosemani rainbow
-1 bolivian ram
-1 blue ram
-1 apistogramma cacatoide
-6 neon tetras
-6 bronze cories
-3 otos
-over a dozen amano shrimps

-anubias(barteri/nana/some others)
-pygmy chain sword
-glossostigma elatinoide
-brown crypts
-green crypts
-java fern
-windelov fern
-hygro siamensis
-amazon frogbit
-some sword lol.

so this was the previous setup.

































took me awhile but i finally caught everything and removed the plants.









livestock and plants. "buckets and silicone, so handy"









wood and rocks. i like the woody look, some people like lotsa rocks, i prefer wood.









took forever, had to constantly mist the tank, didnt want anything drying out. but hardscapes in and adding plants.

































watered up and running. really cloudy...

























played arund with some anubias... i got a lot...

































looking kinda semitrical, but there are tons of caves, my cichlids go into one and end up coming out on the other side of the tank, and some really dark areas are also present.
i will be restocking starting this week, so any suggestions would be great.
i was planning on more neons, more apistos, more cories. but also rummynose tetras? endlers? hatchetfish? kerri tetras? small fishes...
-thanks for looking. hoping this turns out well.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

wanted to show some livestock in new tank, some neons, glass dirty and really blurry.









amanosss


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i got new livestock that are already int he tank.
-12 cardinal tetras
-6 more neon tetras
-6 black neon tetras









all the tetras seem to be schooling together. and eagerly eating.









cockatoo









and bolivian


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

also in the tank:
-3 zebra nerites
-3 orange tire track nerites


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

ooohhh really nice!!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

default said:


> i like the woody look, some people like lotsa rocks, i prefer wood.


haha, that is all
nice looking tank though !


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

ThaChingster said:


> haha, that is all
> nice looking tank though !


lol you mean thats all wood?
and thanks guys. took forever.. i've been playng around with this setup a lot lol, so it'll probably end up looking different!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

default said:


> lol you mean thats all wood?
> and thanks guys. took forever.. i've been playng around with this setup a lot lol, so it'll probably end up looking different!


It's just me and my immature humour, haha
Keep playing with the scape and keep updating us !


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

i was hoping no one noticed that lmao.
but thanks man, it looks different from the picture already, and everything seems to be settling in nicely.


----------



## tranceaddict (Apr 3, 2011)

great do-over, everything is spot on. I have the same rocks in my 30gal. do you know what the name of the rocks were?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

tranceaddict said:


> great do-over, everything is spot on. I have the same rocks in my 30gal. do you know what the name of the rocks were?


hey thanks! i appreciate the comment! the rocks are petrified wood.


----------



## Platypus (Jun 2, 2009)

WOW amazing looking that... The shape is very nice, I geuss you can get a great view from most angles. The plants look nice and the tetras schooling nicely! Thanks for posting.


----------



## jimmyjam (Nov 6, 2007)

nice apisto.. Great looking tank


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Platypus said:


> WOW amazing looking that... The shape is very nice, I geuss you can get a great view from most angles. The plants look nice and the tetras schooling nicely! Thanks for posting.


thanks a lot! i appreciate the kind words. i got the tank as a gift and i loved the fact it only had 3 pieces of glass and had a 180 degree view, i'll keep it updated as i add more fish sometime this week  cant decide, beckfords pencilfish/ kerri tetras/ or hatchetfish.. any help would be nice 



jimmyjam said:


> nice apisto.. Great looking tank


and thanks a lot too!


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

alittle update of the tank after some playing around.

























also got 6 beckford's pencilfish, awesome looking fish. they're schooling with the black neons.

















the bolivian ram makes the tetras school.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

hey, anyone know if perhaps adding another apisto to this setup would be safe? i was about to purchase some dwarf cichlids but was extremely turned off by this guys warning of aggression and risk... so some advice would be greatly appreciated


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

a little update.
tank recently had an issue with ich/ick. the black neons had the first signs and soon after a few neons and cardinals. i raised temp up to a wopping 91-92F and the neons and cardinals seem to be clear of any signs. just waiting on black neons now, its been a week now so temp is lowered to 88-89F (something is wrong with the heater, set at 84 but giving me 89... -.-)

but heres some pics taken recently, the glossos have been moved to my shrimp tank and swapped with crypts i had in my shrimp tank. also pic taken after eheim 2215 cleaning and 35% water change so inline co2 reactor had tons of bubble build up, therefore the pic being so bubble filled


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

so i redidi the tank, changed some livestock, and got some pics of my fish chowing on some algae disc.


----------



## Fergus (Jul 11, 2011)

Inspiring tank.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Fergus said:


> Inspiring tank.


thanks! means a lot!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Nice job, it's refreshing to see something different. I like how you arrange the various anubias attached to the driftwood. I like the glosso carpet better though. It didn't block out the nice rocks, which gives a nice contrast against the wood.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Nice job, it's refreshing to see something different. I like how you arrange the various anubias attached to the driftwood. I like the glosso carpet better though. It didn't block out the nice rocks, which gives a nice contrast against the wood.


thanks! and yea i know what you mean about the glossos. however in the new setup i did, i removed most of the crpyts, and the front is pretty much open and surrounded by the rocks. wanted more space for the corys. i will upload pics soon.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

changed setup. let me know what you guys think! wanted more ground space for my corys.


----------

